# sneezing tegu?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

my 6 month old b&w argentine is sneezing, i think? thats what it sounds like at least.. hes super active (as usual) but he sneezed about 3 times in the past hour. could he/she have a URI?


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Upper respitory infection? That's a common factor. Is it warm enough in the cage?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Its never under 85 in the tank. And he does not show anyy other signs of uri... not that I know what symptoms are for reptiles.. I'm a cat/dog vet tech :slap


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Its never under 85 in the tank. And he does not show anyy other signs of uri... not that I know what symptoms are for reptiles.. I'm a cat/dog vet tech :slap


----------



## chelvis (Sep 29, 2010)

If there is discharge then it could be but alot of young tegus end up snezzing alot becuase they are active... meaning they kick up alot of dust and that gets in haled. A few sneezes are fine every now and then. If its something that keeps going on and the eyes dont look as bright, the color is pale or worse there is discharge from the mouth or nose and whezzing then get him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Did he just had something to drink or took a bath and put his head under water ? Is the mulch maybe to dry and he was breathing in some dust ? Put his face next to your ear and try to listen to some clicking noise or wheezing ( sorry if I didn't spell it right ). If you can't hear anything then he should be fine. But still keep a eye on him.


----------

